# Finally found the big one!



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Buckeye. Didn't hammer them, but this made it all worth it. 28" Didn't have a scale, but guessing 8+ lbs. West to East drift with rr and twister.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

good job. glad to see some big ones.


----------



## the duke of spook (Nov 2, 2009)

nice job ! ! big'uns are the best, i have hooked some big eyes lately on 1/4 oz. jigs and have not been able to get them in. keep poppin off its killin me .good pic!


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I had the big one, But he got away. I see you found him. Heres my address , Bring right over. 
Sweet fish.
I lost 1 today, it was real big, went under the boat.
I fought with him about 5 mins, then lost him!
Sweet fish once again.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice fish congrats.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice job,beautiful eye first really big one I've heard about this year from the ocean.Nice pic as well.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice fish man


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks! It was a blast. 6 lb. test. I didn't know they came that big in Buckeye.

dnavarroj - I put him back. Go get him, again!


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice fish. I'm green with envy.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a real nice fish! I hit buckeye last night in hopes of getting a big one. I guess I should have gone in the day. Has not been producing at night for me, the last few times out. We caught them, but not many. I'm waiting for one like that.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I was fishing the back around north shore last night when two guys came in with what had to have been at least a 28 incher. Appeared that they only had one or at least that was the one they were showing off.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Here piggie piggie... suuuuueeeeeee
Nice work!


----------



## 810mike (Apr 10, 2010)

Great fish. Did not know they were that big there either. Congrats.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thats a pig sir, we need to go out and fish sometime here soon.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm game anytime. School is almost out for the year and I am home by 3:00 everyday. After next week, I can go in the morning as well.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

hogjerker - Nice fish - I normaly don't fish Buckeye after March but I may have to change my mind if fish like that jumps on the line.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for putting him back.
But that was 1 in a lifetime, fish that hit my line.
I probably never have a fish hit my line so damn, hard.
I say that because thats how my luck is.
But sweet fish man.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Snyd,if you don't fish Buckeye after March you are missing the hottest time of the year,May & June.Give it a try,bet you adjust your schedule some afterwards


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

going back in the AM for another try sans all the errors I made while trying to troll for the first time Thursday.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

wheres mine ? im stuck on the 16 inchers lol good job


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Thats a big, healthy post-spawn girl right there congrats . And there's more 28"+ Saugeyes out there then most people think. The main problem is they are very intelligent and fight extraordinarily well, one mistake and you usually loose them....Damit all, i've got a nasty cut on my foot, ivy on my legs and a bad headache...Now im going to have to go Eye-hunting tonight! lol

Also if you want to make them look "bigger" try gently shaking them a second or two before the picture is taken, they will usually get pissed off and "flare" up there fins...makes a good fish look even better.

Take this one for example


----------

